# Do you use flash when taking pictures of aquarium?



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I saw people using flash when taking pics of their aquarium, I think it's not advisable, the light will bounce back from the glass..another thing is that, I heard that flash might stress out your fishes, I just can't find an article about this...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do it both ways, but the ideal flash set up is from above your tank rather than from the front.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

CoolCichlid said:


> I saw people using flash when taking pics of their aquarium, I think it's not advisable, the light will bounce back from the glass...


These pictures were taken with a 430EX flash mounted on the camera hot shoe. All you have to do is aim the camera at a slight angle to the glass and the reflection isn't a problem.

















But I generally have better success with the flash above the tank aimed down just like DJRansome indicated. When the fish is light colored on top and dark colored on the bottom then the straight on shot sometimes works better.

Kevin


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Structure Guy--> Those are some nice pics of some vics. :thumb:
...good clarity.... 8)


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

you should enter some pics into the photo contest..thats a nice fish


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Isn't it bad to your fish? They say that flash might stress out the fish


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

CoolCichlid said:


> Isn't it bad to your fish? They say that flash might stress out the fish


Nope. The only fish that will likely react to a flash are very light sensitive ones, e.g. black ghost knifefish. And even if they do react and dart around, it will rarely stress them out enough to do any harm.

However, I would definitely suggest the use an external flash (such as Nikon's speedlight).


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Sometimes I use 3 flashes over the tank. Never stresses out the fish.

That's an outstanding vic, Kevin.


----------



## Amazilia (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow! what a beautiful fish...I agree you should enter into contest. What kind of fish is it? I'd love to have one of those in my tank... :fish:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

+1 I use flash. Sometimes on the hot shoe and sometimes remotely above the tank. I use 1-3.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I went in a local aquarium, they told us not to use flash because it stress out the fishes


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

my fish don't seem stressed at all...

Just to give you an idea, some pics of my guppy (yeah, I know 8) ) tank.

Setup: Nikon SB-600 on top, slave flash next to it and on-cam flash on 1/64th, just to tigger the slave 

Grtz,
Koen


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

some more, using the same setup:























































I know the cory is missing the beard, it's not photoshopped, it's a little freak of nature


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

There are many ways to take pictures of your fish. The goal is to get as much light as possible to the motive. You can use your flash from the front of the tank but it leaves a nasty shadow. I use three slave flashes from the top. However, the fun is to experiment with the light. Positioning the flashes to point in different directions into the tank or pointing them up against a reflecting surface. Here are some examples:

Three flashes pointing down into the tank.


















Two flashes pointing up aginst a reflecting surface.


















Two flashes pointing down into the tank positioned at the very front


















One flash pointed into the tank on an angle


















All it takes is patience


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

CoolCichlid said:


> I went in a local aquarium, they told us not to use flash because it stress out the fishes


That's probably because it would be 100s of flashes daily as opposed to just a bunch once in a while when you have a photo session for your own fish.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> CoolCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > I went in a local aquarium, they told us not to use flash because it stress out the fishes
> ...


I see! Now I understand! Thank you...

Anyway, thank you for sharing your lovely shots, it's really beautiful!


----------

